# membership upgrade



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

ok, this idea has been bounced around for awhile now and i finally have it in place, its a membership upgrade that gives you added features, this is a completely optional upgrade, nothing about your current membership will change if you do not upgrade, SM will always be free to join, the price of the upgrade will help pay for hosting and upgrades to the site to make it even better, one of the upgrades is with the gallery, the more pictures i allow the more bandwidth we use, bandwidth is what costs money on the internet, another of the upgrades is direct picture uploads, this means you can add a picture to the post as an attachment with out having to go thru the trouble of finding an image host, upload the pic, copy and paste code here and so on

this will be seperate from donations as the upgrade is tied more directly into the members added usage of these features, donations will help towards maintaining our forum software, gallery software, upgrades, add-ons (like chat!) and any additional expenses needed for the site

so enough talk for now, here are the added features in the upgrade...



> SMC Member Upgrade
> 
> SpoiledMaltese.com Contributing Member Benefits
> 
> ...




you can upgrade by clicking the following link or by clicking on >My Controls>Purchase Paid Subscriptions

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...&CODE=index

this is also through paypal using paypal funds, credit, debit card or check (takes longer to clear), if you do not do online payments you can PM me for snail mail address, the price is 20.00 for one year, at the end of the year you will revert back to a regular member group, at that time you can sign up again if you wish

Please let me know if you have any questions, and as new forum upgrades come out with new features I will add new features to the upgrade list, just a note I am still working out some bugs so please PM me after you sign up with the email address you use with paypal so I can be sure the upgrade goes through

Thanks everyone!


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

I just upgraded. Do I add pics the same way as before? How long does the upgrade take to go into effect? 
Thanks
Kelly


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com_@Aug 18 2005, 12:06 PM
> *I just upgraded. Do I add pics the same way as before? How long does the upgrade take to go into effect?
> Thanks
> Kelly
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91769*


[/QUOTE]

to add pics to a post you look below the reply box and it says

File Attachments, click on browse, find the picture on your computer and then click add this attachment, when that is done click on "post reply" as normal


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Joe how long does it take for the upgrade to go into effect? I did mine like 10 min ago and it still looks the same.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Lexi - I actually found this the other night when I was trying to donate and said hey, never knew this was here...

Joe explained that he was testing it out...and I stumbled onto it and paid...The next morning he had it changed for me. 

Thanks Joe - by the way...will we get a notice before we expire to renew...instead of just turning it off.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Joe,

Thanks for the upgrade on the forum.

Does donating give you the same options as upgrading your membership.?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Sorry, double post!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Her Chelsey



> _Originally posted by Joe_@Aug 18 2005, 11:35 AM
> *this will be seperate from donations as the upgrade is tied more directly into the members added usage of these features, donations will help towards maintaining our forum software, gallery software, upgrades, add-ons (like chat!) and any additional expenses needed for the site
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91756*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Just paid thru paypal!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 18 2005, 12:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to add pics to a post you look below the reply box and it says

File Attachments, click on browse, find the picture on your computer and then click add this attachment, when that is done click on "post reply" as normal
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91771
[/B][/QUOTE]

Joe, the Browse box for adding photos is not appearing when I post ??


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 18 2005, 12:30 PM
> *Joe how long does it take for the upgrade to go into effect? I did mine like 10 min ago and it still looks the same.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91776*


[/QUOTE]

please PM me the email address you use with paypal so I know which goes where, everyone that has signed up please do the same, some are going through automatically some are not


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 18 2005, 01:45 PM
> *Joe, the Browse box for adding photos is not appearing when I post  ??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91823*


[/QUOTE]

hmm, i'll check on this


----------



## testVS2 (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 18 2005, 01:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm, i'll check on this
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91845
[/B][/QUOTE]


anyone else not see theirs? its there under my test user, right directly above the "add reply" button




Joe


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 18 2005, 01:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91798
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the information.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 18 2005, 01:45 PM
> *Joe, the Browse box for adding photos is not appearing when I post  ??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91823*


[/QUOTE]

should be thwere now


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 18 2005, 02:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should be thwere now
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91853
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep, it is..... thanks very much!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have a question... will a regular member be able to see all the new features that we have for example...
if i sent a PM to a person that is not a SMC member will they still get the attached pic?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Aug 18 2005, 03:09 PM
> *I have a question... will a regular member be able to see all the new features that we have for example...
> if i sent a PM  to a person that is not a SMC member will they still get the attached pic?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91890*


[/QUOTE]

good question, i would think so but not sure, anyone with an upgrade want to send me and kodie a PM with an attached pic so we can find out ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 18 2005, 02:48 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good question, i would think so but not sure, anyone with an upgrade want to send me and kodie a PM with an attached pic so we can find out ? ? ? ? ? ?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91907
[/B][/QUOTE]
Done


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

It worked! Kool


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

yes they worked, that answers that


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Aug 18 2005, 04:09 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Hey Joe, why arent you upgraded?







I mean, its your site!!!

Also, is the new forum for SMC members working and how do the SMC members access it?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Aug 18 2005, 03:09 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
i was wondering the same thing...good to know since i cant upgrade ATM.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Aug 18 2005, 04:47 PM
> *Also, is the new forum for SMC members working and how do the SMC members access it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91961*


[/QUOTE]

I wont set up the members only forum until there are at least 20 or so upgrades, it will be accessed like any other forum but only upgraded memberships will be able to see it


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 18 2005, 05:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wont set up the members only forum until there are at least 20 or so upgrades, it will be accessed like any other forum but only upgraded memberships will be able to see it
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91975
[/B][/QUOTE]
Dont make me sad


















Ok


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Count me in!







This is all so exciting!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Aug 18 2005, 06:01 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

welcome


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank! I really need the extra space for PM's.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I just upgraded...my splurge for the month!


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

Okay...........me too.........I'm a premiere member too...... I did the paypal thing for membership, too.









Jeez........never been to a premiere! 

Now, where is that SM Tshirt button, joe?


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

My membership is just my way of saying 'thanks' for many pleasant hours of reading about other Maltese-crazy folks!!
Thanks,
Ann and Zoey


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i think to this point I have everyone upgraded so far, if by chance you did pay and your upgrade does not show please PM me

anyone haveing any problems so far, anyone tested out the multiple albums in the gallery yet?


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy+Aug 19 2005, 05:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is exactly how I felt. A small price to pay for the love of malts and the pleasure talking to like minds brings one.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92494
[/B][/QUOTE]
Exactly!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

maybe when im a vet I can afford to me a member








too bad there isnt a cheaper package for those that dont need the hosting space and just want to chat


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have just upgraded via Paypal


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 19 2005, 09:23 PM
> *maybe when im a vet I can afford to me a member
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wait... there is a chat room?? Maybe I need to start saving money for the membership!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh, how do we get to that once we have been upgraded, I am going to have to wait till Joe receives my payment to find out what is available.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Aug 21 2005, 03:30 PM
> *I have just upgraded via Paypal
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








you are upgraded


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Aug 21 2005, 03:36 PM
> *Wait... there is a chat room??  Maybe I need to start saving money for the membership!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92804*


[/QUOTE]

there is NOT a chat room yet, I plan on adding one with help from the donations SM has received, I hope to have one up in a couple of weeks


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 21 2005, 04:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










you are upgraded
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92811
[/B][/QUOTE]

Woohoooooooooo thanks Joe


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Aug 21 2005, 04:23 PM
> *there is NOT a chat room yet, I plan on adding one with help from the donations SM has received, I hope to have one up in a couple of weeks
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92812*


[/QUOTE]

Yay!!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Just did my upgrade, WOW I feel special................. thanks Joe


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 21 2005, 04:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is NOT a chat room yet, I plan on adding one with help from the donations SM has received, I hope to have one up in a couple of weeks
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92812
[/B][/QUOTE]


CHAT!!!!!!!!!!! Did someone say CHAT?????? What are you thinking JOE???? Women and chatting...... wow you have no idea what your getting into. LOLOLOL


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ConnieVa+Aug 21 2005, 07:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


CHAT!!!!!!!!!!! Did someone say CHAT?????? What are you thinking JOE???? Women and chatting...... wow you have no idea what your getting into. LOLOLOL





























<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92864
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ConnieVa_@Aug 21 2005, 08:26 PM
> *CHAT!!!!!!!!!!! Did someone say CHAT??????  What are you thinking JOE????  Women and chatting...... wow you have no idea what your getting into.  LOLOLOL
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

yes i think i may be


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 22 2005, 08:32 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i think i may be








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92935
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh my gosh Joe................ I started my days long ago on chat. Yippy Skippy we can actually CHAT on here. Just remember you men won't get a word in edgewise!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Joe, Will the chat room be only for SMC members or for anyone?


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Yippee! I just sent in my upgrade request through PayPal, too! I guess the thought of "chatting" with you all was the convincing finale to my decision. Now can't wait to see all the new options I have.

Thanks, Joe, for all your many efforts on our and our baby's behalfs. You are an angel (well, maybe not quite an angel but close..LOL)!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 22 2005, 07:32 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i think i may be








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92935
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hey, Joe. Will posting in the chat room count towards the total post count? I'm still waiting for someone to knock me out of first place.







LadyM mentioned that the chat room might help.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Just curious, but how many of us have upgraded?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 22 2005, 03:08 PM
> *Just curious, but how many of us have upgraded?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93124*


[/QUOTE]
Go to the members page and SMC Members from the All Members box


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I will be joining in a few days, I am looking forward to it


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I just joined the upgrade forum







Now all I have to do is start taking some good pictures of Littleman so I can upload them to the gallery







It will be easier for me now that I won't have to host them first, I still am learning the whole computer photo thing


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Littlemans Mom_@Aug 31 2005, 05:02 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Great! Glad you joined! I believe that brings us to about 32 members now!! You can upload pics directly in your posts from your computer without hosting.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Aug 31 2005, 05:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great! Glad you joined! I believe that brings us to about 32 members now!! You can upload pics directly in your posts from your computer without hosting.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95820
[/B][/QUOTE]



Oh, I didn't realize that...Now that makes it even better for me


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't know when to expect the change, but I just upgraded to SMC!








I would have done it sooner, but it happened when I was on vacation, and I only noticed it a few minutes ago! Thanks Joe.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Sep 1 2005, 06:28 PM
> *I don't know when to expect the change, but I just upgraded to SMC!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

thanks, you are upgraded


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

I just upgraded Joe! I paid thru paypal! Thanks so much for this great site!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by poochiesmom_@Sep 12 2005, 08:45 PM
> *I just upgraded Joe!  I paid thru paypal!  Thanks so much for this great site!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98986*


[/QUOTE]

thanks for supporting SM, you have been upgraded


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Aug 18 2005, 11:35 AM
> *ok, this idea has been bounced around for awhile now and i finally have it in place, its a membership upgrade that gives you added features, this is a completely optional upgrade, nothing about your current membership will change if you do not upgrade, SM will always be free to join, the price of the upgrade will help pay for hosting and upgrades to the site to make it even better, one of the upgrades is with the gallery, the more pictures i allow the more bandwidth we use, bandwidth is what costs money on the internet, another of the upgrades is direct picture uploads, this means you can add a picture to the post as an attachment with out having to go thru the trouble of finding an image host, upload the pic, copy and paste code here and so on
> 
> this will be seperate from donations as the upgrade is tied more directly into the members added usage of these features, donations will help towards maintaining our forum software, gallery software, upgrades, add-ons (like chat!) and any additional expenses needed for the site
> ...


*



SMC Member Upgrade 

SpoiledMaltese.com Contributing Member Benefits

Can upload pictures directly into the forum (no need to host it)
Gallery upgrade - can have 5 different albums
Gallery upgrade - can have 25 pictures in each album
Increased PM (Personal Message) storage to 200
Can add attachments to PM's
Personal photo upgrade (500kb, 800x600 pixels)
Can edit own topic title & description
Username will be shown in red
Receives the contributors star
$2.00 of each membership donated to a Maltese rescue
Access to SMC Member only forum (Coming soon!)
and more. (Coming soon!)

Click to expand...

*

you can upgrade by clicking the following link or by clicking on >My Controls>Purchase Paid Subscriptions

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...tion&CODE=index

this is also through paypal using paypal funds, credit, debit card or check (takes longer to clear), if you do not do online payments you can PM me for snail mail address, the price is 20.00 for one year, at the end of the year you will revert back to a regular member group, at that time you can sign up again if you wish

Please let me know if you have any questions, and as new forum upgrades come out with new features I will add new features to the upgrade list, just a note I am still working out some bugs so please PM me after you sign up with the email address you use with paypal so I can be sure the upgrade goes through

Thanks everyone!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91756
[/B][/QUOTE]


Joe, if a person joins is the membership annually Jan through Dec or Whatever month you join then 12 months, ie Oct 2005--Sept 2006? Ok, this is the way a man would ask the question,







If I join this month when will my membership become due again?
Thanks,
~Pat


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 18 2005, 05:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wont set up the members only forum until there are at least 20 or so upgrades, it will be accessed like any other forum but only upgraded memberships will be able to see it
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91975
[/B][/QUOTE]
Joe, 
Now that we have around 40 members will you be adding the new forum? Not trying to rush you, honest, I know you are busy and there is already a lot to do to maintain the boards now, just wondering


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Oct 3 2005, 02:04 AM
> *Joe, if a person joins is the membership annually Jan through Dec or Whatever month you join then 12 months, ie Oct 2005--Sept 2006? Ok, this is the way a man would ask the question,
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


it is from the month you join, month/05 to month/06


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Littlemans Mom_@Oct 3 2005, 06:46 AM
> *  Now that we have around 40 members will you be adding the new forum? Not trying to rush you, honest, I know you are busy and there is already a lot to do to maintain the boards now, just wondering
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

this is something i am still going to do, i want to wait to do any changes after the forum is upgraded, i thought would be last week, then this week but the forum makers are having a time getting the gallery part of it to work so i am waiting till that is done, hopefully this week, maybe early next


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Oct 3 2005, 02:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is something i am still going to do, i want to wait to do any changes after the forum is upgraded, i thought would be last week, then this week but the forum makers are having a time getting the gallery part of it to work so i am waiting till that is done, hopefully this week, maybe early next
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105707
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks Joe


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Joe,
Okay, I am on board







I joined the upgrade just this morning.







I love this forum. thanks for making it possible.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I finally got my Paypal account and upgraded yesterday. I can't wait to start posting pictures......when do I get my "star", Joe?


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

THANK YOU JOE! I love the upgrade and now I can get pictures to load without going through so many steps. When I tried before it wouldn't work. Nice work and I am looking forward to the chat room soon


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I signed up! When is it activated?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kab_@Nov 3 2005, 03:02 PM
> *I signed up!  When is it activated?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=116353*


[/QUOTE]
Joe has to do something on his end. He usually has it done within 24hrs. Send him a PM to remind him. Include your name and screen name.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I have my star now.





















How do I post pictures without hosting them first?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kab_@Nov 3 2005, 06:36 PM
> *I have my star now.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

take a look at the third post in this thread


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kab_@Nov 3 2005, 06:36 PM
> *I have my star now.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Go to a posting box as usual and type in your message. Then page down to the "Add This Attachment" area, which is under the "Post Icons". Click on "Browse" and it'll take you to your computer files. Find the picture you want from your computer and click "Open" in the pop up that comes up and then click "Add this Attachment" on the SM page. 

Then you may want to click on "Add into post" so that way you don't have the heading "Attached image(s)" on the photo.

I hope this makes sense!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Nov 3 2005, 07:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to a posting box as usual and type in your message. Then page down to the "Add This Attachment" area, which is under the "Post Icons". Click on "Browse" and it'll take you to your computer files. Find the picture you want from your computer and click "Open" in the pop up that comes up and then click "Add this Attachment" on the SM page. 

Then you may want to click on "Add into post" so that way you don't have the heading "Attached image(s)" on the photo.

I hope this makes sense!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=116416
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank you. I just didn't scroll down the first time to see it there.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Bumping thread for new members


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Joe,
> 
> just asking what happens to your membership if god forbid you are banned
> 
> ...



Kanga,

Stirrer!!!


Dede and Chloe from down under



Joe,

Ok I want to join pls??

But because yours truly doesnt have a credit card







I will be sending mine via snail mail














(it will take about 2 weeks to get to you!!!) so that means I will have to wait until you receive my money. Now do I understand correctly, the $20 is for membership only (includes the upgrade??) but what does the dontation pay for??

I told you I was stupid
















When I post the money do I just put all my details on a piece of paper and include it. (I know NOT to just send the $20 -Im NOT that dumb)







but I will have to wait until I hear from you - via the forum - if you received the money or not??

Thanks from down under


Dede and Chloe


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

[/QUOTE] 



Who meeeee a stirrer!














Never......











Dede dont forget the exchange rate which I think is currently 70c Au to the US $1

Did you know you can do Paypal from your cheque account! You do not need a credit card to do a Paypal transaction......
[/QUOTE]


Kanga, It's worse.... it's now running at 75c to $1US !! so it will be around $27 aussie dollars for $20 US dollars!!

I have already got hubby to get me a $20 note from the airport tomorrow - he works part time at Perth airport so he will go to the foreign exchange and get me a note! But thanks for the info. will check out at bank about how to do paypal with a ceque account.

You know us country bumkins!! cant do jack $... without making a mess of things!

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

I really hope that everyone doesn't abandon the regular site for the paid site. I can't join right now and I would miss reading all the post.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I really hope that everyone doesn't abandon the regular site for the paid site. I can't join right now and I would miss reading all the post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, the chat is just a real time chat... mainly just chit chat, etc. Don't worry.... we'll still be here on SM!!! Plus, one day a week the chat will be open to all of SM's members. I'm not sure what day that is though ??


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> I really hope that everyone doesn't abandon the regular site for the paid site. I can't join right now and I would miss reading all the post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please make no mistake, SM will always be free and everyone is welcome to post and reply, the paid options are just that



> Hi, the chat is just a real time chat... mainly just chit chat, etc. Don't worry.... we'll still be here on SM!!! Plus, one day a week the chat will be open to all of SM's members. I'm not sure what day that is though ??[/B]


exactly, the chat is part of the membership upgrade because it adds extra to the cost of running the site and the money from the upgrades help maintain our bills as we grow, but again, the core of SM, the forums, the information, the community of Malt owners will always be free

I should settle on a night for all member chat by next week and I'll post it up soon


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> I really hope that everyone doesn't abandon the regular site for the paid site. I can't join right now and I would miss reading all the post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



The upgrade isn't another site... it is still this site...... the same one we are on now....it just adds some features to the site.... like more space for photo album etc.







The live chat room is another feature that is a part of the upgrade and like mentioned above it will be open to all members one day a week, so you can be a part of chat also. Don't worry, chat is like instant messaging ..a way to talk online... but the forums are a more permanent way of giving and getting info and looking at pictures of our little ones....you won't be missing any posts because you are on the same board as a paid member is


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I'm glad I won't be missing anything.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I just upgraded via paypal, and I want to say thanks to Joe for being the special person he is!







I can't think of a better place to be on the net.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

How do I go about adding pics right to my post? I dont see a browser box, any idea??


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

take a look now, it should be there


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

ok, better late than never!! I've just upgraded


















> > _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com_@Aug 18 2005, 12:06 PM
> > *I just upgraded. Do I add pics the same way as before? How long does the upgrade take to go into effect?
> > Thanks
> > Kelly
> > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91769*


to add pics to a post you look below the reply box and it says

File Attachments, click on browse, find the picture on your computer and then click add this attachment, when that is done click on "post reply" as normal
[/B][/QUOTE]


hmmm, ok, I must be a bit thick ... but I don't see that .. the 'file attachment' option ...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> hmmm, ok, I must be a bit thick ... but I don't see that .. the 'file attachment' option ...[/B]


Here's how SMC members can post pictures directly from our computers. 

Click on Browse to open up the files in your computer
[attachment=13239:attachment]

Choose your file and click "Open"
[attachment=13240:attachment]

Click "Add This Attachment"
[attachment=13241:attachment]

Then click "Add Into Post"
[attachment=13242:attachment]


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=259441
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Sher - hopefully I can use your pointers in the future as they are very helpful, but I don't have the 'file attachment' option .... either I am going screen blind & just don't see it, or it just isn't there at the bottom of the screen


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thank you Sher - hopefully I can use your pointers in the future as they are very helpful, but I don't have the 'file attachment' option .... either I am going screen blind & just don't see it, or it just isn't there at the bottom of the screen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, the Browse button shown in the first screen print is not there for you? I've put in another screen print showing the relationship of the Browse button to the "Add Reply" button. If the Browse button indeed isn't there, the next step is to PM Joe. 

[attachment=13246:attachment]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Thank you Sher - hopefully I can use your pointers in the future as they are very helpful, but I don't have the 'file attachment' option .... either I am going screen blind & just don't see it, or it just isn't there at the bottom of the screen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should see it now, for some reason sometimes the upgrades dont "take" and i have to maually change an option which i had to do here, great tutorial Sher, can i copy it and make it a sticky for SMC upload instructions?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=259529
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's there now!! Yay!

Thanks Joe & Sher


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=259529
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course.. it's all yours!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I just upgraded. Did I do it right? I'm not sure I notice a diff?

Sorry, I'm so not computer literate lol. Help!









Andrea


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I have searched and searched trying to figure out how to post pics. If this works it was really easy!

Cathy A

[attachment=21472:attachment][attachment=21473:attachment]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> I just upgraded. Did I do it right? I'm not sure I notice a diff?
> 
> Sorry, I'm so not computer literate lol. Help!
> 
> ...


 

It appears you did it right, you have your gold SMC member star under your avatar now.













> I have searched and searched trying to figure out how to post pics. If this works it was really easy!
> 
> Cathy A
> 
> [attachment=21472:attachment][attachment=21473:attachment][/B]


 

You did great.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Joe, I just paid via Paypal. Is there anything I have to do now? Do I just wait? I can't wait to see the special green writing under my name!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Joe, I just paid via Paypal. Is there anything I have to do now? Do I just wait? I can't wait to see the special green writing under my name!![/B]


It can take little while to see the SMC under your name... I believe Joe has to activate it manually himself so it may be later today when you see it. You'll love all the benefits of SMC!!









I'm glad to see you posting again. I've missed seeing you here!


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you Joe!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Joe,

I admit I'm pitiful. I haven't been on the forum for a little over 2 months due to surgery on my right hand. Is it time for me to renew? Also, this is embarrassing to admit but I wanted to send Lady's Mom a message and went to my controls and didn't see where/how to send a message. Now that I've embarrassed myself I'll wait and appreciate any help. ~ Jackie & Belle Musante


----------

